# Problem With ESO (Lag Spike)



## MrGoat

Hello, i've bought The game : the Elder scrolls Online, recently and i got some difficulties with my connection to their server. i experience lag spike at high frenquency. i t hough that was Graphic at first but after installing a monitor system i seen i've been runing at 100fps. so it's not a trouble. the game lag in interation with the world and fight but not on chat. lowered graphic but no success. desactivated the firewall added exeptiong opened port. still no change.

i'm out of idea and tips from the internet. Can someone Help me on that?

ps. i have a wireshark trace file to show if needed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Go to www.speedtest.net and run the test. What are the results of the test?


----------



## MrGoat

Thank you,

i though i've mentionned it. sorry my average is 20 to 30 mbs with a ping of 15-20 during the lag spike.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Do you have trouble with other online games? Was this purchased via Steam? You Steam's verify system to make sure the game is installed correctly:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335


----------



## MrGoat

Yes, Via Steam. but i dont use it Via steam as it have its own launcher. i never noticed the problems with any other game exept this one if it was present i guess they deal in a better way with the trouble i have.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Yes, but Steam was most likely used to install the game. Verifying the game is in working order will rule out the game being an issue.


----------



## MrGoat

WEll after installing the first time the launcher made me patch 60gb... so idk about steam making the install. but i will try it i guess nothing to lose.


----------



## MrGoat

No this didnt fixed anything  ( if its doesnt seem more frequent and worse )


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

See if what's here helps at all:

Endless Loading Screens [ FIX ] - Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## MrGoat

already tryed and no, i desactivated all my Firewall so this couldnt be the issue


----------



## MrGoat

Since i made steam check validate files. it's became worse its "fixed" some file and the launcher made me redownload whole game. and now as soon as i have combat its lagging.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Did it just redownload some of the files, or the entire game? It was a full reinstall?


----------



## MrGoat

:flowers:Redownloaded entire game as far as i know and the problems is worse.

Config file been transfered also between the install.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

There could be an issue with your ISP blocking a port on the game. You can test this by using the game at a different network location or choose a different computer to play the game on.


----------



## MrGoat

i happens to test something. i changed the router. instead of using my high brand ASUS RT-AC56R, i put a 20$ router crap... problem so far seem fixed.... but i dont get my full speed in wifi...


----------



## MrGoat

and this little router, is not an option, its disconnecting me each hours non stop...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

So now we are working with a new router and that does fix the game issue?

The new router uses internal antennas so if you're far away from it, it may have a hard time penetrating through the walls of the home.


----------



## MrGoat

The small 20$ trouter seem to fix the issue, exept on the fact that i lose connection of 10m interval. so i cant use it. i reset to factory my ASUS one ( its a big 200ish $ so its should be able to perform for the distance i'm at. i'm not really far also.. 50ft at most. i seprated the 5g and the 2.4g wifi. use only 5g that was terrible. if i use only the 2.4 probleme is still there but less frequent. ( i cant pass a wire in this condo setup =/ )

so my guess is that something inside my router that cause the system lag... its got many option and suposed to be good for gaming.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

How do your other online games perform?


----------



## MrGoat

Very well. But i found the issue. Its the Wi-Fi. I installed back my Asus router and i borrowed a homeplug. Now problem is fixed. So my guess is that ESO have difficulties more then other games with wifi general instability. I have a microwave and stainless steel refrigerator. Directly in line . Might be that but i cant moved the stuff. 

Anyway thanks for helping troubleshooting with me to find a solutions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

At least you found the cause!


----------

